# Pokeball



## BiggKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

I am sure I saw it written a while ago that to celebrate the release of the new Pokemon game late this month, there would be a restock of the pokeball in the shop.

Are you, the admins able to confirm or deny this please ?  Or is it to remain a state secret?


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

Be very cool if it was brought back .


----------



## device (Nov 3, 2014)

--


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

We didnt get an announcement last time so we're not gonna get one this time I bet.

Also I hope they dont bring it back


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 3, 2014)

As much as I want one I don't think they should restock collectibles like these to keep their worth. Just me though.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

It says on the description of the pokeball that they may bring it back for future games. Let's hope so .

I don't care about worth or rarity.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We didnt get an announcement last time so we're not gonna get one this time I bet.
> 
> Also I hope they dont bring it back



Agreed. Don't bring it back


----------



## Flop (Nov 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We didnt get an announcement last time so we're not gonna get one this time I bet.
> 
> Also I hope they dont bring it back


Yes Oath join the dark side


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

HECK RARITY AND VALUE
I WANT A GOSH DANG POKEBALL COLLECTIBLE


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> I am sure I saw it written a while ago that to celebrate the release of the new Pokemon game late this month, there would be a restock of the pokeball in the shop.
> 
> Are you, the admins able to confirm or deny this please ?  Or is it to remain a state secret?



State secret. I'd have to publicly execute you if I told you.

No but really we're not talking about it.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 3, 2014)

I predicted he would say that.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 3, 2014)

VanishingKira said:


> I hope they bring them back since it will give new users like myself a chance at pokeball collectibles, I also hope they bring back new years party poppers. I think Justin will keep it a secret if they are bringing them back.​


I wouldn't want the party poppers to be back because they characterize the year 2014.
As for the pokeballs, it would be nicer to have something else related to pokeball. I think it would suck if everything was coming back, each collectible characterizes a specific year. Like the beach collectibles characterize summer 2014. 
I don't want the weird doll to come back, it's 2012, not 2014.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, I think party popper should come out every new year.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2014)

Justin said:


> State secret. I'd have to publicly execute you if I told you.
> 
> No but really we're not talking about it.



You're not talking about it because you already decided to bring it back, right? lol


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Justin said:


> State secret. I'd have to publicly execute you if I told you.
> 
> No but really we're not talking about it.



Haha! just the answer I expected, but it was worth a try!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

I think it'd be cool if they brought it back, but I don't think they will. That means t will lose it rarity and they don't want that. They want it to be 16k so sneaky people can still make 16k off it. 

I guess I'll just start a little off to the side for a pokeball haha. 


But at least its not 50k lke the white feather.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I think it'd be cool if they brought it back, but I don't think they will. That means t will lose it rarity and they don't want that. They want it to be 16k so sneaky people can still make 16k off it.
> 
> I guess I'll just start a little off to the side for a pokeball haha.
> 
> ...



birthstones were brought back
candies were brought back

high chance pokeball might come back 
keep your hopes up!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

Wish they would bring the weird doll back but I'm guessing highly unlikely .


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> birthstones were brought back
> candies were brought back
> 
> high chance pokeball might come back
> keep your hopes up!


I SHALL KEEP MY HOPES UP!  


FancyThat said:


> Wish they would bring the weird doll back but I'm guessing highly unlikely .



Yeah. But that would be a dream come true if I managed to get one haha. <3


----------



## Libra (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm hoping the next collectible will be the apple.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. But that would be a dream come true if I managed to get one haha. <3



Lol same here. Well at least you might have more of a chance getting a pokeball .


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Lol same here. Well at least you might have more of a chance getting a pokeball .


I know! But I'm honestly Super happy with my candy setup/full set achieved!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I know! But I'm honestly Super happy with my candy setup/full set achieved!



Yeah I really like the candy set , it's cute.


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 3, 2014)

If they did do something related to pokemon. It wouldn't be a new collectible. Since the fair starts after the pokemon release.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

But it's the day after, so maybe they could do something that day? Eh. You never know.  SO excited for the Fair but let's not get off topic.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

fair = feathers coming back?

is that why i've been seeing a lot of feather selling threads in the marketplace recently


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> fair = feathers coming back?
> 
> That would be another state secret!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 3, 2014)

Bring back pokeball and feathers plz


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> But it's the day after, so maybe they could do something that day? Eh. You never know.  SO excited for the Fair but let's not get off topic.




I meant like they wouldn't have time do anything new. 
The fair is probably the main event for the rest of the year since it's the 10 year anniversary for TBT. They already have that on their plates and another New collectible for pokemon release probably won't happen. 

Pokeball coming back? Maybe. But no new collectible. That's what I think.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

sparkler collectible for new years 2k15 WHOS WITH ME

idk why apple isnt a collectible yet, that should have been the ver first one.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2014)

computertrash said:


> sparkler collectible for new years 2k15 WHOS WITH ME
> 
> idk why apple isnt a collectible yet, that should have been the ver first one.



A while back therr was a poll on TBTs' favorite fruits. The order the fruit was released is based on that order


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

computertrash said:


> sparkler collectible for new years 2k15 WHOS WITH ME
> 
> idk why apple isnt a collectible yet, that should have been the ver first one.



it was voted the most popular therefore left to the end and will probably be the rarest


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> fair = feathers coming back?
> 
> is that why i've been seeing a lot of feather selling threads in the marketplace recently



Everyone's trying to sell with high prices before the fair comes back and the prices drop.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 3, 2014)

computertrash said:


> sparkler collectible for new years 2k15 WHOS WITH ME
> 
> idk why apple isnt a collectible yet, that should have been the ver first one.


Party Popper now Sparkler for 2015.
Pokeball now Mega Stone for new Pokemon release.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 3, 2014)

I want my Bulbasaur collectible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> We didnt get an announcement last time so we're not gonna get one this time I bet.
> 
> Also I hope they dont bring it back



Is it because people will go crazy over the Pokeball? I don't need one, but I would like valuable collectibles as contest prizes to give away.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is it because people will go crazy over the Pokeball? I don't need one, but I would like valuable collectibles as contest prizes to give away.



because if the mods/admins announced that so-so collectible is returning, it will GREATLY affect the marketplace and the price of the collectible will plummet


----------



## Delphine (Nov 3, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I want my Bulbasaur collectible.



I know, right.

Back to the Pok?ball collectible... it'd be so sweet to have five alongside my Togepi Eggs, but I guess I can dream on, it's never going to happen x)


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Sholee said:


> because if the mods/admins announced that so-so collectible is returning, it will GREATLY affect the marketplace and the price of the collectible will plummet


Yeah.  Semi sneaky people want it to stay 16k because there are so few of them. If there are more on the market, the price will drop a lot. Probably a good 2k at the least.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Delphine said:


> I know, right.
> 
> Back to the Pok?ball collectible... it'd be so sweet to have five alongside my Togepi Eggs, but I guess I can dream on, it's never going to happen x)



off topic. nice togepi egg collection!! 


on topic: Don't bring back the pokeball


----------



## Witch (Nov 3, 2014)

I would expect new Pok?ball



















​


----------



## Sholee (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ommg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

It's pretty funny that collectibles lose value while TBT exchange rate is going up.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Pretty! *w*


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE


----------



## Lassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omygoodness they are perfect! 
Admins should just use those one!


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first and second to last are best.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, LOVE it.  Nicely done, Witch!

If I had to guess, I would say they would bring it back.   It seems like if time and effort was spent on creating the collectible, it comes back at least once, like the candies, etc.


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



( ; A ; ) yeeeeeesssss to new Pokeballs
(from left to right: the 3rd one with blue/wht, and the last one, with black+blue+moon? looks the best)
Thanks witch!! ^^

The Party Popper for 2015 can just use a new set of colors too! 
They'll look great with one on each end of the row, like the Candy Collectibles! <3


----------



## Lassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> OMG, LOVE it.  Nicely done, Witch!
> 
> If I had to guess, I would say they would bring it back.   It seems like if time and effort was spent on creating the collectible, it comes back at least once, like the candies, etc.


No need to create new ones, they can use witch's collectibles!


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Also I hope they dont bring it back



Agreed. Though, if it did come back, I suppose it would at least be appropirate..

The collectables Witch made were super adorable, though.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhh that diveball! very nice!!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 3, 2014)

a collectible for each of the released mega stones in XY/ORAS
gotta collect 'em all


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg those are amazing .


----------



## BiggKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are brilliant Witch, hope the admins are taking note!


----------



## Delphine (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?0?
That Moon Ball!! I need it ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would do this to me, I actually want those now.


----------



## f11 (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope it's not


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

computertrash said:


> HECK RARITY AND VALUE
> I WANT A GOSH DANG POKEBALL COLLECTIBLE


AMEN


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Witch said:


> I would expect new Pok?ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Do you mind me asking, what program did you use for this??? 
and 
2. AWESOME I WANT THE LAST ONE. ALSO THE SECOND FROM THE LEFT  
You people who don't want it to come back just want it to stay at the unfar price of 16k.  <3


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Ooh I would looove if it came back, and I can't help but have my hopes raised a bit by the description of the Pok?ball, but I'm not gonna cry or anything if it doesn't return. I'm not really anxious to get into another round of jousting in the shop restocks so soon after the candy, anyway. lol

Btw Witch that Moon Ball is sweet. :D


----------



## nard (Nov 3, 2014)

/quickly tries to gather BTB 


;0;


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> /quickly tries to gather BTB
> 
> 
> ;0;


Same! I'm broke right now haha. I have like 100 TBT to my name.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Same! I'm broke right now haha. I have like 100 TBT to my name.



Pok?ball was only 74 bells in the shop apparently, although if it came back maybe it would be affected by inflation like the candies. :p


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 3, 2014)

Zane said:


> Pok?ball was only 74 bells in the shop apparently, although if it came back maybe it would be affected by inflation like the candies. :p



It would probably raise by a good 10-20 bells at least.  Just my opinion though. Good thing I have 100 then!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> It would probably raise by a good 10-20 bells at least.  Just my opinion though. Good thing I have 100 then!



But but but
You have 39


----------



## Witch (Nov 4, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> 1. Do you mind me asking, what program did you use for this???



Photoshop 

And thanks for your words guys


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 4, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> But but but
> You have 39


No, I have 100 I always keep in my bank.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

Sholee said:


> ommg



oh my <3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

What? haha.


----------

